# Ariens 92012 briggs sputtering without choke



## johnnyh55 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have an Ariens deluxe 27 with a briggs and stratton 1150 snow series engine and notice the engine sputters if I take the choke all the way off. I think it has done this since new, I took the carb off 3 times to clean it as I thought it was dirty but it all cleaned. The only thing I noticed was the float wasn't sitting level so I change the needle seat and the needle and now the float is level. When I run the engine and leave the choke at half choke it seems to sputter way less than taking the choke all the way off. I notice also that when the choke is off and with the engine running there seem to be something glowing red in the muffler but when I put the choke to half it doesn't glow red so I assume the engine runs lean. I changed the spark plug and the carb is clean and I am using fresh 87 octane gas. Should I try 91 octane gas or that shouldn't cause an issue? Could there be something else causing this or in 2009 it was the first year of the EPA engine without adjustable carbs so the engine just runs lean? The only thing I haven't done is adjust the valves since I can't find the procedure for it as I heard the briggs need the piston to be 1/4 inch past TDC to adjust the valves? Could a valve adjustment cause a sputter? I didn't think so.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

You need to address the carb issue, if you need choke to make it run then something is not correct in the carb. the small internal passages in the carb can still be plugged on even the cleanest looking carb. 
Since you say you have had it apart 3 times maybe a good start would be to order a carb from amazon , and mess with the old one later.
Running your engine with choke when it shouldnt be can cause a lot of damage including piston ring and cylinder wear as the excess fuel is washing the oil down the cylinder, as well burnt valves and related valve problems, not to mention compromising the engine oil itself that lube the rest of the engine.
Another question is at what elevation are you located. You maybe need a rejet depending on where you live.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Saw this a lot during sales of new machines and servicing. Started when Briggs switched carburetor suppliers from USA LMT/Walbro to Chinese manufacture and Ruixing. There were 2-3 supersessions later on as well. I personally suspect there is casting flaws in the original batch of carbs causing maverick air to get into the intake. Only way to fix this was a new carburetor or run the machine at half choke and no you wont damage anything. If the engine smooths out with more/less choke you're just getting closer to stoichiometric air fuel ratio.


----------



## johnnyh55 (Feb 13, 2017)

That's what I was thinking that if the engine runs smooth with half choke it means perfect fuel mixture hence your not damaging anything? I looked at a replacement carb and I think the whole design was changed, the fuel line is on the other side as the carb that I have now. I assume this is the right carb? Its a briggs and stratton engine model 15c134-0128-e8 and build date of engine is 090605 so according to briggs I need carburetor #594014. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

594015 (assume you meant) is the right carb. Almost all of the single cylinder Briggs carbs have been outsourced to China so kind of up to you if you want to try a knock-off.


----------



## johnnyh55 (Feb 13, 2017)

SnoThro said:


> 594015 (assume you meant) is the right carb. Almost all of the single cylinder Briggs carbs have been outsourced to China so kind of up to you if you want to try a knock-off.



Well I am thinking its 594014 according to the briggs website. Here is a screenshot of the briggs website, for engines that have a date code before 11080800 it says to use carb #594014 and for engines that have date code after 11080700 it says to use carb #594015.


I have attached a picture of the date code of my engine which is 09060588 so I assume that is before 11080800 so I would need carb #594014 correct?


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Yep, you're right. Checked the Briggs portal and it also says 594014.


----------



## johnnyh55 (Feb 13, 2017)

SnoThro said:


> Yep, you're right. Checked the Briggs portal and it also says 594014.


And if I want to try a knock off, where do I find those? Do they work with the Briggs part #?


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Depending on popularity Amazon or Ebay. There aren't many for your engine since they didn't last too long but there are a couple. Search for 264177695579 on ebay and you'll find one (no affiliation). Not nearly as cheap as some of the more common knock-offs though.


----------

